# Contraception in Dubai



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I have recently moved from the UK and am looking to find somewhere that prescibes the Depo Provera contraceptive injection. Does anyone know of anywhere and the cost of this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you make an appointment with your gynaecologist. A lot of times, the brand you are accustomed to is not available but with proper examination, the doctor will be able to prescribe something similar for you. 
I don't know about injections but pills are readily available without a prescription. I found out at my cost the complications that can arise when you just pick the pills that your friends are using rather than getting a proper examination, which is why I recommend an appointment with your gynaecologist. Bear in mind that if you are single, the docs here can sometimes be quite funny about prescribing certain contraceptives.

I'm not sure whereabouts in Dubai you are based but I go to the gynaecologist in Dubai Marina.

HTH


----------



## tokiemoon (Sep 23, 2009)

*contraception in Dubai*



rebeccatess said:


> I have recently moved from the UK and am looking to find somewhere that prescibes the Depo Provera contraceptive injection. Does anyone know of anywhere and the cost of this?


Hiya

I have just moved form UK to Dubai & am currently on the injection, yes you can get it here but you have to register with a doctor, if happy he will get the nurse at the practice to give it to you, hope this helps

ps I went to the Infinity clinic


----------



## shardraco (Apr 25, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I would advise that you make an appointment with your gynaecologist. A lot of times, the brand you are accustomed to is not available but with proper examination, the doctor will be able to prescribe something similar for you.
> I don't know about injections but pills are readily available without a prescription. I found out at my cost the complications that can arise when you just pick the pills that your friends are using rather than getting a proper examination, which is why I recommend an appointment with your gynaecologist. Bear in mind that if you are single, the docs here can sometimes be quite funny about prescribing certain contraceptives.
> 
> I'm not sure whereabouts in Dubai you are based but I go to the gynaecologist in Dubai Marina.
> ...


can you tell me where you could purchase provera pills? my local pharmacy doesn't keep stock of it... just too lazy to go around pharmacies and ask...


----------

